# 6x6 Negative Carriers--Glass or Glassless?



## wjk (Jan 28, 2007)

I used a glassless 6x6 negative carrier recently but am concerned I did not get the negative to lie completly flat---is it better to use a carrier that has glass on both sides (anti-Newton glass?) Thanks.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes. In my opinion it is much better, as it eliminates a variable.  Go for it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 28, 2007)

the best scans i make are negative on the glass with a glass back but alas I get those pesky rings on my new scanner but dont on my old one.  No idea why.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been printing through so many types of enlargers over the last 45 years, and without a doubt, glassless is the way to go, otherwise you have six surfaces that can gather dust. If you are having a problem with focus, then maybe you need a new carrier.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 29, 2007)

Philip, I respect your experience and appreciate your opinion.  But when you say six surfaces, you mean as compared with two, right? So it adds 4 surfaces, and the top two are not super critical because the light hasn't reached the neg yet.  So really, it means wiping down the bottom two surfaces with an anti-static cloth.  It seems to me this is a fair trade off for having a flat negative.  

I've struggled with bowed negs in a glassless carrier, and tried taping down the edges of the neg, which was an in-elegant solution.

Not trying to argue with your 45 years, just wanted to explain my opinion.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 29, 2007)

Glass is a pain in the ass, IMHO.  I can't get it clean.  I've never had problems getting 6x6 to lay flat with either the official carriers to my enlargers, or the ones I've made myself.  My carriers press it flat on all four sides.  Are you noticing a lack of sharpness that you think may be caused by this?


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2007)

Top and bottom of negative, top and bottom of 2 glass plates = 6 surfaces that can attract dust. I think that's what he's saying.  

I've never worked with anything but glassless carriers, and my first prints came out much dirtier than what I encounter these days. I think I've gotten much better with cleanliness in general, handling negs and using Ye Olde can of air. :mrgreen:


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 29, 2007)

Glassless, or course...  for all the obvious reasons.  IF your neg is curling in the carrier, it may be that it's not properly seated.  Now, a neg can "pop" during a long exposure, but that's a very rare event.

Pete


----------



## Philip Weir (Jan 30, 2007)

Jazz said:


> Philip, I respect your experience and appreciate your opinion.  But when you say six surfaces, you mean as compared with two, right? So it adds 4 surfaces, and the top two are not super critical because the light hasn't reached the neg yet.  So really, it means wiping down the bottom two surfaces with an anti-static cloth.  It seems to me this is a fair trade off for having a flat negative.
> 
> I've struggled with bowed negs in a glassless carrier, and tried taping down the edges of the neg, which was an in-elegant solution.
> 
> Not trying to argue with your 45 years, just wanted to explain my opinion.



Yes Jazz, exactly what I mean. The top two are as critical as the rest as the light has to pass through all the surfaces. Early in my career, I used diffuser enlargers, which are better than condenser enlargers [Durst 138s] but still the dust can show through. If you are processing and washing the film correctly, as long as you are not using a film dryer that is too hot, there shouldn't be a problem with buckling negatives.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 30, 2007)

i strongly agree with phillip, and hated glass carriers when i used them.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 30, 2007)

Like most of the people in this discussion I have used both back in the day. 

I agree with philip they are a pain to keep clean... I think they have to hold the negative flatter as well.... 

so it seems to be a trade off to me. I go for the lack of dust given the choice. glassless has always been flat enough for me. Honestly though I can see a difference between the negative carrier in my scanner and direct negative on glass. 

Wish i could get rid of thos pesky circles any ideas??? Im thinking black paper as a holder just enough to break the surface tension.

Ps a fingerprint on the glass underside can't be good either.. been there done that


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2007)

> Wish i could get rid of thos pesky circles any ideas?


I've used Tetenal Anti Newton Spray and it worked.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 30, 2007)

Ill make a note thanks...


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 3, 2007)

GREAT THREAD !

I agree 100%   no glass!

I got enough problems with dust, adding two more surfaces, just complicates matters and slows things down.

I used 35  6x6  6x7 with no problems ever (besler negative carriers) and Negatrans also.. never a problem ever.


----------

